# /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied



## retrotron (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm going crazy. Every since I upgraded to 10.3.9, i get weird permission errors getting in the way of everything. First MySQL suddenly won't start up, giving me odd 'permission denied' errors. Then PHP sessions won't start up. And now a simple bash script won't run. From this script --

#!/bin/bash
echo "Hello"

-- I get this:

 /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied

Anybody tell me what's going on here?


----------



## mkwan (Aug 10, 2005)

have you tried using /Applications/Utilities/disk utility to run the permission fix?


----------



## retrotron (Aug 19, 2005)

Shoot, I didn't get notified of this response, I just saw it. I didn't try that, but I reinstalled OS 10 from scratch and all my permission problems (MySQL, PHP sessions, and shell scripts) are working now. But what is the disk utility permission fix?


----------

